# bankruptcy and inheritance



## moonfish (10 Feb 2014)

Does anybody have any information on inheritance received prior to bankruptcy..
myself and my siblings were left a small property which we sold 6 months ago of this sale we only got 15,000 each ..5000 of that i used to pay back family money and the rest went on daily expenses over the last 6 months..will this affect my bankruptcy negatively when i file in the next few months


----------



## Bronte (11 Feb 2014)

So you've spent the inheritence?  I don't see how it will negatively impact your bankruptcy application.  That will be based on your situation when you apply.  Only way it could be negative is if you deliberately tried to avoid paying creditors.


----------



## Matthew Moore (11 Feb 2014)

moonfish said:


> Does anybody have any information on inheritance received prior to bankruptcy..
> myself and my siblings were left a small property which we sold 6 months ago of this sale we only got 15,000 each ..5000 of that i used to pay back family money and the rest went on daily expenses over the last 6 months..will this affect my bankruptcy negatively when i file in the next few months



Get advice regarding paying your family back money before your other debts. There are some rules regarding making preferential payments to creditors.


----------



## moonfish (11 Feb 2014)

Yes i will do ..better check it out


----------



## moonfish (11 Feb 2014)

*advice*

Actually its very hard to get advice on bankruptcy presently as everyone seems quiet u sure about the outcomes and are reluctant to commit


----------



## exasperated (13 Feb 2014)

removed by editor


----------

